# Hi from a new site sponsor - www.7-62.com - What's a Brit doing here??



## Baldricks-Bullet (29 Jan 2007)

Oddly enough, I work for the Danes now (when not running my shop) and last Christmas, they sent me to Iraq. PANIC. I couldn't find my lucky charm that was given to me when I was in Belfast doing increadibly dumb things with bombs... A bullet with my name engraved on it! It's an old joke perhaps... but still a goodie "If you own the bullet with your name on it... you won't get hit by it will you!!!" I actually have to thank Baldrick (Blackadder) for that one. I found it and it went down a storm with everyone I met out in the desert. So, under threat of redundancy (I still am) I started the on-line shop www.7-62.com . It's been a hit with the Brits and their wives.

We take real NATO, Magnum and AK47 bullets, silver plate them, engrave them etc... and also do logo engraving on presentation items from Zippos to hip flasks to condom boxes. I'll be asking for some help at some stage to get your badges in my logo library... there are some copyright isses, but far fewer than most people imagine particularly when not doing mass production, most British regiments have been around longer than the statute... and I still find it ironic that the crown is not crown copyright as it is illegal to copyright combat identifiers (Major in the British Army). Feel free to mail any badges you want engraved.

*But why here?* Well as far as we know... we are the only ones engraving genuine bullets. I hope you will use this thread to report on delivery times and custom issues. In the US delivery has been 5-8 days and no custom tax at all. I've sold a few to Canada and have only had positive feedback. Neither have we heard of an airport problem yet... except for one security guard who wanted to know where he could get one!!!

I'll try to log in at least once a day, just as I do with the British Army Rumour Service. I guess Mike will put up my adverts soon.

Here I am: looking like an idiot.






And this is what we do:











Oh and Hi to any of the Canadians I've worked with at Kinton, Shrivenham and NATO.


----------



## muffin (29 Jan 2007)

This is a neat idea - I will definatly have a look at your site.


----------



## Baldricks-Bullet (29 Jan 2007)

Cheers Muffin,

Glad to hear it... I was a bit concerned that it could just be warped Brit humour  :mg::nana:


----------



## Kat Stevens (29 Jan 2007)

Bought mine about 8 months ago.  I'm afraid civies out here in the boonies just don't get it, a few raised eyebrows when I explain it.  O'course, the one you REALLY need to worry about has "to whom it may concern" on it   ;D .  Mine was here within a week, and looked stellar out of the box.  The only issue, and it's unavoidable, is the text size, and if you go the keychain route, it becomes vey hard to read after being in the pocket for a few weeks.  Overall, the WTF factor when you sit it on the bar is worth it.


----------



## Baldricks-Bullet (29 Jan 2007)

Hi Kat,

Thanks for the post... we've been learning since we started. We enlarge the font for small names these days. You're dead right about keyrings, though. They take a bit of a bashing. I would actually recomend copper bullets for keyrings as we've learned to engrave deeply. Unfortunately, the silver plate won't take the same kind of pressure - it's fine for a necklace but avoid silver for the keyrings.


----------



## Kat Stevens (29 Jan 2007)

I wonder if maybe there was some kind of a clear acrylic dip you put on them to make them a bit more scuff resistant?  Mine is a copper jacket NATO 7.62, and I agree with the necklace thing, unfortunately there's no room on my neck with  a medic alert tag, St Barbara and St Christopher already in residence. The font on mine is very fine line.


----------



## Baldricks-Bullet (29 Jan 2007)

Yes, we've looked at coating... but not yet found one that will keep the shine permanently and take all the hits. The ones we're selling are passified... which is a way of filling in the micro-pores so that it's less resistant to tarnishing. This allows them to be polished, which seems to keep the Guards happy!

I can see you must have been one of my first customers Kat... and we wern't as good back then as we are now... if you like, as a matter of good faith, pm your order number or a date when you got it to me and I'll send you another deeply engraved. 

Best Regards,- Chris


----------



## Kat Stevens (29 Jan 2007)

Baldricks-Bullet said:
			
		

> Yes, we've looked at coating... but not yet found one that will keep the shine permanently and take all the hits. The ones we're selling are passified... which is a way of filling in the micro-pores so that it's less resistant to tarnishing. This allows them to be polished, which seems to keep the Guards happy!
> 
> I can see you must have been one of my first customers Kat... and we wern't as good back then as we are now... if you like, as a matter of good faith, pm your order number or a date when you got it to me and I'll send you another deeply engraved.
> 
> Best Regards,- Chris



I appreciate the offer, but it's not necessary, it suffered at my hands, not yours    .  Besides, I can't find the relevant info anywhere, did a major purge of the stacked up mail on New Years Day, and it appears to be collateral damage!  Not to worry, still money well spent..... I know it's there, and that's good enough.

PS.   Carpe Kevlar, indeed


----------



## Baldricks-Bullet (30 Jan 2007)

Glad you like the Carpe Kevlar logo Kat....   not many have mentioned that.

Best Regards,- C


----------



## Kat Stevens (30 Jan 2007)

Any plans to go bigger? Say, a .50 cal or 20mm key fob/blackjack kind of thing?   >


----------



## armyvern (30 Jan 2007)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> Any plans to go bigger? Say, a .50 cal or 20mm key fob/blackjack kind of thing?   >


WOW!! You planning on hanging that one with your name on it around 9erD's ankle to keep her in?  >


----------



## Kat Stevens (30 Jan 2007)

If I was getting one for my ex, it would be make sure she didn't float to the surface, Vern.


----------



## Baldricks-Bullet (30 Jan 2007)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> If I was getting one for my ex, it would be make sure she didn't float to the surface, Vern.



 ;D ;D ;D   I have got some 0.5" and trust me... they're not small. I did one as a special for an Army Rumour Service ex-sniper - with regimental badge... the works. Problem is... they were pulled from live by a drunken Albanian welder - and have small nicks in the side where he used pincers. If you want one... contact me on the site e-mail... we can work something out.

Best Regards,- Chris


----------



## armyvern (30 Jan 2007)

Good lord.

 :rofl:

I think he was joking about the ex.

But I'm not so sure you're joking about the drunken Albanian welder. Hilarious.


----------



## Baldricks-Bullet (1 Feb 2007)

I was, he was Danish!


----------



## Devlin (1 Feb 2007)

Hi Baldricks:

These look really sharp, weel done and nice work. For my understanding are these live rounds (ie. is there a primer and powder still in them)?

I'd be intereseted in one of the .50 cal rounds, please drop me a PM (personal message) with what it take to get one over to Canada.


----------



## Baldricks-Bullet (1 Feb 2007)

Hi Devlin... No these are just the bullets without cartridges... i.e. no cart, no propellant, no cap and no tracer... completely inert. We also only sell them coated, engraved and/or with base ring to complete the transfer from what customs call a weapon to what they call Jewellery.

I'll pm you now... best regards,-  Chris


----------



## Baldricks-Bullet (1 Feb 2007)

Hurrah and Hussah Fusiliers...  My first Canadian badge... thanks.






It's the photo that's crappy, not the engraving!

Best Regards,- Chris


----------



## RHFC_piper (1 Feb 2007)

It's... It's... Beautiful... *tear*


----------



## Mike Baker (1 Feb 2007)

That is nice. Some very nice products you have there! Cheers


----------



## Baldricks-Bullet (4 Feb 2007)

RHFC_piper said:
			
		

> It's... It's... Beautiful... *tear*



It's on its way to you Piper...


----------



## RHFC_piper (4 Feb 2007)

SWEET!!


----------



## RHFC_piper (7 Feb 2007)

Just got my goodies today.






7.62 NATO in Chrome (Sample for my units kit shop)





7.62 AK47 in Chrome (another sample)





Sample tin, with RHFC badge





My Copper AK47 bullet with TF3-06 ARCHER and my Name on it... very nice...





My Tin, with the RHFC, ISAF and my name. (also going to be used as a sample)





RHFC Badge test plate... pretty sweet looking.


Speedy delivery, good service... I'll be back for more.

My unit kit shop will be purchasing one copper jacket AK47 round + tin for each unit member who has served in Afghanistan (exept me, I bought my own).... nice tour gift, I think.


----------



## PMedMoe (7 Feb 2007)

RHFC_piper said:
			
		

> My unit kit shop will be purchasing one copper jacket AK47 round + tin for each unit member who has served in Afghanistan (exept me, I bought my own).... nice tour gift, I think.



What an excellent idea!!


----------



## gaspasser (7 Feb 2007)

Very nice work, BB.  Might get one myself for my little trip coming up.
RHFC, nice trinkets, well earned and well deserved.
Kudos to your unit for getting one for each Troop that heads overseas.  Amazing Unit support!!!


----------



## RHFC_piper (7 Feb 2007)

I should have asked it he engraved 30mm HE chain gun rounds... heh..



			
				BYT Driver said:
			
		

> Kudos to your unit for getting one for each Troop that heads overseas.  Amazing Unit support!!!



Yeah.. the CO is all over the idea... But he's also a big 'Black Adder' fan.

I gotta say, though... damn good engraving work.  Very fine details and all... you can actually read the unit motto on the tins and the badge is only about 1.5 X 1.5 cm.  Really fine detail...


----------



## Baldricks-Bullet (8 Feb 2007)

RHFC_piper said:
			
		

> I should have asked it he engraved 30mm HE chain gun rounds... heh..



Sorry... Only when I send 'em down the barrel! :fifty: rifling I think it's called.

Anyway...as I keep trying to persuade the missus... small is sweet...  speed too... counts for everything! (except 5.56... that doesn't even tickle the recipient)

Thanks for the comments fellas.  Best Regards,- Chris


----------



## Baldricks-Bullet (9 Feb 2007)

... and another one bites the dust!... I'll pop this little brass plate in with your order.


----------



## TN2IC (10 Feb 2007)

I just order an AK 47 round with my name on it. I can't wait to get it! Has my name on the top line and then "Queen's Army' on the bottom line. 
I didn't get the sliver one.. but oh well. I am not that rich. I think the normal color looks great.   ;D

Can we get a picture of it please Baldricks-Bullet?


----------



## Baldricks-Bullet (11 Feb 2007)

Yes... will do TN2IC once you've paid!  ;D ;D ;D. I've got a new camera set up and need to try it out. But this raises another point (Thanks for your mail asking how to pay)... If you pay by PayPal on the site you have the option of "Pay<ing> Now" by pressing the Pay Now button. You do this by pressing the "Pay using PayPal" button on the site and the Pay Now button is anoption on the side you are sent to. If you don't do this we get the order anyway and we send you a "Request for money"... PayPal then send you an e-mail telling you what to do.

Best regards,- Chris


----------



## CdnArtyWife (11 Feb 2007)

Hey this is a great idea! Thanks Baldrick...

I plan on getting a few of the AK47 rounds for a family members on TF1-07. (I've been blessed to have hubby, hubby's brother, and his girlfriend over there at the same time)

Seeing as 2 of the three are with the guns from 2 Horse, I was wondering if anyone on here had any suggestions for me as to what I should have engraved on the tin. 

So far I was thinking: Royal Cypher (RHA) and TF1-07 (and of course their names), but should I get 2RCHA and the Bty and Tp info too?

Any suggestions welcome.


----------



## TN2IC (11 Feb 2007)

Baldricks-Bullet said:
			
		

> Yes... will do TN2IC once you've paid!  ;D ;D ;D. I've got a new camera set up and need to try it out. But this raises another point (Thanks for your mail asking how to pay)... If you pay by PayPal on the site you have the option of "Pay<ing> Now" by pressing the Pay Now button. You do this by pressing the "Pay using PayPal" button on the site and the Pay Now button is anoption on the side you are sent to. If you don't do this we get the order anyway and we send you a "Request for money"... PayPal then send you an e-mail telling you what to do.
> 
> Best regards,- Chris



Done and done. I am no good with computers. Only thing I do is on here and Sun shine girls.   

Cheers B'y
TN2IC


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (11 Feb 2007)

Baldricks-Bullet said:
			
		

> Cheers Muffin,
> 
> Glad to hear it... I was a bit concerned that it could just be warped Brit humour  :mg::nana:



As the son of Brit immigrant parents I think the term "warped Brit humour" is redundant.  ;D
My background helped me to better understand everything from "Monty Python" to "Absolutely Fabulous."
Your shop looks amazing!


----------



## Baldricks-Bullet (11 Feb 2007)

CdnArtyWife said:
			
		

> Hey this is a great idea! Thanks Baldrick...
> 
> So far I was thinking: Royal Cypher (RHA) and TF1-07 (and of course their names), but should I get 2RCHA and the Bty and Tp info too?



You're more than welcome  ;D ;D.  By the way... is this what you mean by the cypher... I had it, so I put it on site (not fully functioning yet)






If not... do you have a graphic I could have before you order...

Best regards,- Chris


----------



## Baldricks-Bullet (11 Feb 2007)

TN2IC said:
			
		

> I just order an AK 47 round with my name on it. I can't wait to get it! Has my name on the top line and then "Queen's Army' on the bottom line.
> I didn't get the sliver one.. but oh well. I am not that rich. I think the normal color looks great.   ;D
> 
> Can we get a picture of it please Baldricks-Bullet?



Done: Not a great picci... but these little things are hard to photograph:


----------



## TN2IC (11 Feb 2007)

Hm mm... it is hard to see with the glare... I just can't wait to get it. May be I"ll try some photos myself.


Thanks B'y  

Two thumbs up..


----------



## CdnArtyWife (11 Feb 2007)

Baldricks-Bullet said:
			
		

> You're more than welcome  ;D ;D.  By the way... is this what you mean by the cypher... I had it, so I put it on site (not fully functioning yet)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No I was referring to the badge for the RHA, here in Canada the RCHA badge is very similar.




 I may have called it by the wrong name. I am actually looking for a graphic of the RCA badge, but cannot find any in black and white.


----------



## Baldricks-Bullet (11 Feb 2007)

Hi CAW... That graphic (in colour) is fine... I'l do my corel-fu on it. The RCA badge is exactly the same as th Brit RA badge as far as I can see, and that's on site.

Thanks for the interest... Chris


----------



## Baldricks-Bullet (13 Feb 2007)

CdnArtyWife said:
			
		

> No I was referring to the badge for the RHA, here in Canada the RCHA badge is very similar.



Hi CAW.... RCHA badge is now on site.... see this link...Regimental badge library


----------



## CdnArtyWife (13 Feb 2007)

Baldricks-Bullet said:
			
		

> Hi CAW.... RCHA badge is now on site.... see this link...Regimental badge library



Thanks! :-*

Now, once I make room on my credit card I'll put an order through.


----------



## Baldricks-Bullet (13 Feb 2007)

Oooh.... that's my first ever e-kiss...  erm... I feel all naughty.

Anyone else got any badges?


----------



## Crown-Loyal (13 Feb 2007)

I purchased a gold magnum bullet with my name and small text I wrote on it. I got it yesterday and I am  VERY pleased with it, it is above all my expectations. Delivery was fast ( 8 days to BC ). Would recommend to anyone. And on that note my friends dad is in the RCMP and was wondering if their logo could be put on one of the boxes, then he would like to order a bullet. Just curious.


----------



## Baldricks-Bullet (14 Feb 2007)

Crown-Loyal said:
			
		

> I purchased a gold magnum bullet with my name and small text I wrote on it. I got it yesterday and I am  VERY pleased with it, it is above all my expectations. Delivery was fast ( 8 days to BC ). Would recommend to anyone. And on that note my friends dad is in the RCMP and was wondering if their logo could be put on one of the boxes, then he would like to order a bullet. Just curious.



Thanks for the feedback CL... great to hear...  and I've also done the RCMP badge... it'll go up on site tonight (hellish tough one... I nearly gave up since the badge is always in blended colours... but how could I?  I don't think there's a Brit schoolboy of my era who didn't dream of being a Mountie... under the blankets with a torch and their copy of Boy's Own! Times changed though... same routine, but another type of mag.)


----------



## Fraser.g (14 Feb 2007)

Here is the CFMS badge

Could not find a black and white one though. 
I hope you can work your magic on it.

GF


----------



## Baldricks-Bullet (14 Feb 2007)

RN PRN said:
			
		

> Here is the CFMS badge
> 
> Could not find a black and white one though.
> I hope you can work your magic on it.
> ...



Help... anyone????  Yes I can draw it from scratch, when I've got a couple of hours +...  but has anyone got a graphic of this  200x200 pixels is ideal any format (.jpg worst). T'wouldn't 'arf be a 'elp guv.

Best regards,- Chris


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (14 Feb 2007)

If I could figure out how to attach a picture I'd send you the new CF Chaplain Branch one.


----------



## niner domestic (14 Feb 2007)

Here you go Padre, and I threw in the JAG one too:


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (14 Feb 2007)

niner domestic said:
			
		

> Here you go Padre, and I threw in the JAG one too:



Wow...you rock!!! ;D
Thanks so much.
do you think I need a bullet??


----------



## niner domestic (14 Feb 2007)

I don't know padre, if you have intentionally disregarded your missus and her V-day wish list I don't think anything is going to help you now... and she may use that bullet and ram it in places you only think you possess...


----------



## Baldricks-Bullet (15 Feb 2007)

RN PRN said:
			
		

> Here is the CFMS badge
> 
> Could not find a black and white one though.
> I hope you can work your magic on it.
> ...



ABRACADABRA.....    It'll be up tonight....   And thanks ND... That helped... Chaplains also going up.

PLUS FOR THE ADICTED... THANKS TO MIKE........  THE ARMY.CA LOGO CAN NOW ALSO BE ENGRAVED ON ANYTHING.


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (15 Feb 2007)

niner domestic said:
			
		

> I don't know padre, if you have intentionally disregarded your missus and her V-day wish list I don't think anything is going to help you now... and she may use that bullet and ram it in places you only think you possess...



nah....she thinks V day is sappy too. ;D


----------



## Baldricks-Bullet (15 Feb 2007)

So here it is.... The ultimate logo?

Question: should this be centred on the dagger?  Or just centered as normal like below. I have a feeling that the first would be best.... Comments?


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (15 Feb 2007)

Very nice!

I think centered on the sword - or at least shifted a bit left - would be optimal.

Love the logo though!


----------



## Mike Baker (15 Feb 2007)

Beautiful!


----------



## Baldricks-Bullet (15 Feb 2007)

Michael Baker said:
			
		

> Beautiful!



Baldrick takes a bow! ushup:

Right into Lord Flashearts   fart  :-X  ( Lord Flasheart, this is the greatest honour of my life. I hope I snuff it right now to preserve this moment forever. (BA  It can be arranged.)  I want to learn to write so I can send a  letter home about this golden moment.)

Thanks...      I 'm going for centered on the dagger (but won't know 100% until I've seen it on the one I'm about to do.)

Best Regards,- Chris


----------



## Baldricks-Bullet (15 Feb 2007)

I was wrong... centered on the sword doesn't work... shifted a bit does:


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (15 Feb 2007)

Ooooh, that's most excellent! Count me in for one of those. Beautiful *and* functional!


----------



## tomahawk6 (15 Feb 2007)

Wow quite a stunning piece. My compliments.


----------



## the 48th regulator (15 Feb 2007)

whoa,

How much for the flask!!   

Might be time for a second order, before the wife finds out!

dileas

tess


----------



## sober_ruski (16 Feb 2007)

ay.
wanted to order a zippo, but you dont have Cdn version of Jimmy there.


----------



## Baldricks-Bullet (16 Feb 2007)

sober_ruski said:
			
		

> ay.
> wanted to order a zippo, but you dont have Cdn version of Jimmy there.



Hi SR... Anything for a bleep!  Anyone who goes into battle in the Jimmy must be as hard as nails! ... so... Jimmy á la maple will go up on the site tonight. The engraving will look perfect on a Zippo... but if I went for anything big like a hip flask you'd start to see a little jaggedness (which don't cut the mustard) and I'd need a better source to clean than the one I found.

 "If I can remind you of the realities of battle George, one of the first things that everyone notices is that all the protagonists have got their clothes on. Neither we, nor the Hun, favour fighting our battles "au naturel".

Best Regards,- Chris


----------



## Baldricks-Bullet (16 Feb 2007)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Ooooh, that's most excellent! Count me in for one of those. Beautiful *and* functional!



Drunkard!  .... meant in a nice way of course


----------



## armyvern (16 Feb 2007)

Baldricks-Bullet said:
			
		

> I was wrong... centered on the sword doesn't work... shifted a bit does:



Ohh, I see this one already has my name engraved onto it's bottom!! Does it store tequila well?  
I've never owned a flask before!!


----------



## Baldricks-Bullet (16 Feb 2007)

Tequila, vodka, gunpowder for your musket, those little pills that make the world go blurry... almost anything except elephants.

... shouldn't you be in bed??

Best Regards,- Chris


----------



## sober_ruski (16 Feb 2007)

Baldricks-Bullet said:
			
		

> Hi SR... Anything for a bleep!  Anyone who goes into battle in the Jimmy must be as hard as nails! ... so... Jimmy á la maple will go up on the site tonight. The engraving will look perfect on a Zippo... but if I went for anything big like a hip flask you'd start to see a little jaggedness (which don't cut the mustard) and I'd need a better source to clean than the one I found.
> 
> "If I can remind you of the realities of battle George, one of the first things that everyone notices is that all the protagonists have got their clothes on. Neither we, nor the Hun, favour fighting our battles "au naturel".
> 
> Best Regards,- Chris



Lol, not that extreme 

I always wanted a Zippo but couldnt find one with the picture i wanted. Now that there is one like that, awesome. As soon as it is up, i'm ordering it.... or more realistically, on sunday night


----------



## Sig_Des (17 Feb 2007)

I may very well also go for the Jimmy Zippo


----------



## navymich (17 Feb 2007)

Here are a couple more sites if you are interested in more logos.

This  one is badges and insignia from all elements and  this one is a Naval ship and air badge gallery.  The last one is missing quite a few, but still quite extensive.


----------



## Baldricks-Bullet (18 Feb 2007)

airmich said:
			
		

> Here are a couple more sites if you are interested in more logos.
> 
> This  one is badges and insignia from all elements and  this one is a Naval ship and air badge gallery.  The last one is missing quite a few, but still quite extensive.



Thanks AM... that's really great. The naval link is one of the best I've seen... as far as I can see though, the army link only has photos of badges rather than graphics (huge shame because had it been like the navy one - I could have knocked out any badge on request within about 5 minutes). Is there an army link with graphics anywhere?

Best Regards,- Chris


----------



## Baldricks-Bullet (19 Feb 2007)

Sorry M....  Tried to get a photo of Jimmy á la Zippo up on site as you asked... but have failed ( :threat:  how do I make this smiley point the gun at his own head.) 

I'll try tomorrow in daylight... the photos in the light of my torch... didn't quite work!

PS will only be displaying one side... well because you know why! Trust a bleep to ...?


----------



## sober_ruski (19 Feb 2007)

you mean it's already done?  
if it is i'd like to see how the other side looks too


----------



## Baldricks-Bullet (20 Feb 2007)

sober_ruski said:
			
		

> you mean it's already done?
> if it is i'd like to see how the other side looks too



'Tis indeed -  don't have a photo of the flip side and it's in the post... but will try to put up the sigs badge tonight."

Best regards,- Chris


----------



## Baldricks-Bullet (20 Feb 2007)

Sorry about the picci quality again... I'd love to have shown you the other side... I think it looks fantastic... but the oportunity has gone.

Best Regards,- Chris


----------



## Baldricks-Bullet (24 Feb 2007)

Just been nudged to put this up....

Very tough one... getting the swirls behind the criss-cross... but I think I've done it... hope you agree


----------



## Kat Stevens (24 Feb 2007)

That's a thing of beauty.


----------



## Baldricks-Bullet (25 Feb 2007)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> That's a thing of beauty.



Question though: What does VRI stand for?   Very Rough Infantry?  It's just odd... I kind of expected RCR... or is this the french equivalent?


----------



## Shamrock (25 Feb 2007)

Victoria Regina Imperatrix


----------



## Trooper Hale (25 Feb 2007)

Gday Baldrick, hows tricks? Just wondering, is this international? And by that i mean, are you sending to Australia? I'm very, very tempted to see if you could rustle up something and how long it'd take to get down here.
Ta mate,
Hales


----------



## Baldricks-Bullet (25 Feb 2007)

Hale said:
			
		

> Gday Baldrick, hows tricks? Just wondering, is this international? And by that i mean, are you sending to Australia? I'm very, very tempted to see if you could rustle up something and how long it'd take to get down here.
> Ta mate,
> Hales



(Thanks Shamrock... solved... Victoria queen and empress)

Hi Hales...  Yes... international... free delivery to anywhere but the moon... I've actually sold to Oz and word on the street is about 8 days to delivery. Best Regards,- Chris


----------



## tomahawk6 (25 Feb 2007)

1st Bn I believe.


----------



## the 48th regulator (25 Feb 2007)

Do or Die for the VRI, 

And a bottle of rye.

dileas

tess


----------



## Baldricks-Bullet (26 Feb 2007)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> Do or Die for the VRI,
> 
> And a bottle of rye.
> 
> ...



You're the cheapest mercinaries, west of Berlin!   What about the pension, status, a nice married quarter and a row of shiny medals? I mean rye is even cheaper than Highland malt isn't it?


----------



## sober_ruski (27 Feb 2007)

AY. I want my Zippo 

It's been 6 or so days... why is shipping stuff over the ocean is so damn long? 

Where are those teleporting transporter thingies and space ships we were promised in all those movies?


----------



## Baldricks-Bullet (27 Feb 2007)

sober_ruski said:
			
		

> AY. I want my Zippo
> 
> It's been 6 or so days... why is shipping stuff over the ocean is so damn long?
> 
> Where are those teleporting transporter thingies and space ships we were promised in all those movies?



Well it's either the Ministry of Fun... keeping you in suspense... so that you feel even better when you get it...

or the Ministry of Misery making the Zippo take its shoes off for security checks and interrogating it for being an alien.

Mr Zippo is happy though... he's been over th Atlantic more times than most Europeans.


----------



## sober_ruski (27 Feb 2007)

Baldricks-Bullet said:
			
		

> Well it's either the Ministry of Fun... keeping you in suspense... so that you feel even better when you get it...
> 
> or the Ministry of Misery making the Zippo take its shoes off for security checks and interrogating it for being an alien.
> 
> Mr Zippo is happy though... he's been over th Atlantic more times than most Europeans.



It is most likely* Ministry of Anal Retention* aka Canadian Customs and Border Services. 

Words cannot describe how much i dislike them and their policies, which change from agent to agent...


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (27 Feb 2007)

...on the other hand, my nifty Army.ca flask arrived so fast I had to double check the address. It looks as good in person as the photo. Haven't tried it to see if it makes the contents taste even better, maybe I'll save that for the next Army.ca smoker. 

Thanks "Baldrick" !


----------



## sober_ruski (28 Feb 2007)

Ohhh... came home from a class and... Ministry of Anal Retention decided to finally give me my lighter. Yay! 

The reverse side looks bloody awesome! 

What did make my heart sink is that Canada We-might-or-might-not-deliver-your-package-properly Post just fraking left the envelope in front of my door! When i picked it up there was a metal on metal clinging sounds ... So i rip the envelope open and... it is the sticky brass plate with a logo that is clinging on the zippo case.... phew.

Now i just need to find a place to buy that special zippo lighter fluid. yay.

PS
Did i mention the custom back side engraving looking awesome?


----------



## Baldricks-Bullet (3 Mar 2007)

Glad you got it SR... and that the Ministry of Fun ensured you appreciated it!  

and great to hear you liked the custom engraving...  just so the rest of you know... for an extra $6 we'll do your own one-off design (this is only for one-offs... if you've got a regt badge we don't have then we do the work for free and add it to the logo-library)... all we need is a good black and white design about 400x400 pixels. In this case SR had a color graphic that was v easy to clean.

Best Regards,- Chris


----------



## Trooper Hale (4 Mar 2007)

Hiya Chris, thought this link might help you. I'll be ordering a couple of things soon enough but until then and in case any Aussies get onto you this site should give you a good go.
http://www.defence.gov.au/Army/traditions/armoured.htm
http://www.defence.gov.au/Army/traditions/infantry.htm
http://www.defence.gov.au/Army/traditions/corps.htm
http://www.defence.gov.au/Army/traditions/sf.htm

I'll be in touch soon hopefully about one or two of those armoured badges. You'll also, naturally, notice how most of ours are modelled off British hat badges, immitation is the greatest form of flattery they say. Make it a bit easier for you though, all you've got to do is add a boomarang half the time.


----------



## Baldricks-Bullet (5 Mar 2007)

Hale said:
			
		

> Hiya Chris, thought this link might help you. I'll be ordering a couple of things soon enough but until then and in case any Aussies get onto you this site should give you a good go.
> http://www.defence.gov.au/Army/traditions/armoured.htm
> http://www.defence.gov.au/Army/traditions/infantry.htm
> http://www.defence.gov.au/Army/traditions/corps.htm
> ...



Wow!  Hi Hale... bloody hell that's fantastic. Aus is on my hit list as soon as I've finished opening my new danish site soelvhalskaede.dk... The graphics are just perfect. I've done some wholesale to Aus before but not the military and got a little bit wary when one of the customers wrote back saying he wanted my babies.  hmmmm... Thankfully I don't know who you are, so I'm going to have to imagine you're a Bondi Beach Babe... and can now repay that Aus sentiment... I want your babies   (I'll just have to check if thats OK with the wife first).

Cheers you're a star,-  Chris


----------



## Baldricks-Bullet (23 Mar 2007)

Hi Hale... just a quick question... do you know the Australian forum: australiandiggers.com ?

I've heard it's closed and therefore haven't entered. But sent a message that went unanswered too. Is there advertising on it?


----------



## Trooper Hale (24 Mar 2007)

I think i've been there once but came back here straight away after not being very impressed. I'd guess they'd have advertising on it but again, i cant really remember much about it. All i know is that it didnt seem that great but was different to the way it looks now.
Isnt as good as army.ca  8)

p.s. I want your babies


----------



## Baldricks-Bullet (24 Mar 2007)

Hi Hale.... thanks for that.

.... and now we have established that we want each others babies... you'd better turn out to be A. female  and B. the Bondi beach babe of my dreams... and not a fat grease stained truckie who preys in chat rooms! 

Best regards,- Chris


----------



## Baldricks-Bullet (6 Apr 2007)

Here's another one... Thanks,- T...  Good skills.... a nice big graphic... I hardly had to touch it up at all: (plate measures 1 x 2 inch)


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (6 Apr 2007)

Aye, another favourite of mine! Good job once again, I love the level of detail.


----------



## Baldricks-Bullet (6 Apr 2007)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Aye, another favourite of mine! Good job once again, I love the level of detail.



Ah yes... but what you can't see in the photo is the little sniper I put in the top right window of the house/churchy thing.   cheers for the comment.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (7 Apr 2007)

Heheh, that's the Church of Evangeline... I used to live just down the road from it!


----------



## Harris (9 Apr 2007)

Great detail.  I look forward to seeing the lighters.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (9 Apr 2007)

Lighters... flasks... you're all about the bad habits aren't you Baldrick?


----------



## sober_ruski (9 Apr 2007)

I think i grounded off that sparky stone thingy. Is there a spare somewhere hidden on the lighter? A la extra bulb in the Maglite's endcap?


----------



## Harris (20 Apr 2007)

Got the lighters the other day.  They look fantastic.  I'm very happy with the detail.  The Top Shot at our Rifle competition will enjoy his I'm sure.  There will definitely be more orders coming.


----------

